# Male dumbo wanted. Indiana.



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I am in search of a male dumbo! Any age/color variation is open to me but preferably no agouti of any kind or black selfs. I am located in southern Indiana and am willing to drive a couple hours here or there to find a little stinker!


----------

